

Disposable employees may be tech industry's greatest achievement - taivare


======
nostrademons
Disposable employees was a textile-industry invention, back in 1814. The
modern fungible employee comes from the invention of the power loom and their
large workforces of unskilled laborers.

Disposable _companies_ may be the tech industry's greatest achievement, the
notion that if your employer is being an idiot, you can leave it and start
your own company. Even that has an old history, though - Francis Cabot Lowell
started the industrial revolution in America by going to work for an English
textile manufacturer for 2 years.

------
mooreds
[http://venturebeat.com/2015/01/20/disposable-employees-
may-b...](http://venturebeat.com/2015/01/20/disposable-employees-may-be-tech-
industrys-greatest-achievement/)

------
jhwhite
I think you forgot the link.

